# The Blues Brothers may need new home LOS ANGELES/VENTURA CA



## BluesBrothers (Aug 22, 2010)

If I find a more suitable home for the boys, Jake and Elwood, under 6 months old I would like to do so. Included will be their BRAND NEW MARTIN 680 cage, just arrived last month and two other playcages, as well as lots of high end hammocks, rat scarves, new toys, etc. Its quite a set-up.
We just lost our house and are now living in a 2/1 900 square feet and its causing issues. Rats love their out of cage time, have nice, fixed schedules and are handled lots of times per day. Really good boys, and love one another. I will be seeking a price for the MARTIN cage wither with them or seperatly.
I'm in WESTLAKE VILLAGE 91361
see pics by emailing me!


----------



## BluesBrothers (Aug 22, 2010)

never mind! figured out a solution to a problem and they are safe and staying!


----------



## Elizabethm (Sep 10, 2010)

yaya congrats you can keep your boys. im happy for you ;D. id hate to have to get rid of mine. i love them all to much. good luck


----------

